# How long does it last?



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I fixed a box of Stovetop Stuffing tonight dated 2013. We didn't notice any differences in texture or flavor. So I started this thread for others to commet on things that they have tried past their expiration date so that other preppers could get an idea of what to expect from different products. Although the date is just a guide this would give more people of an idea of how long a product could be used past the date.


----------



## Prepp(g)er (Feb 18, 2014)

noodles and rice from the mid 90's..same with frozen stuff..i found a roast my granny put away in the early 90's aswell..since she passed away a few years back, i tried it and it was still great. also cans that were more than a decade past the expiration date....never had any issues

just follow simple rules....if the packaging looks ok, the product itself looks and smells fine, then youre good to go...if it passes the taste test youre golden... just be smart about it


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I ate some "old" salad in a bag from Walmart.......almost killed my ass.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

We found some 2012 expired canned food in the corner. Been eating it up with no problems.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

First of all, the date on the can/package is not an expiration date. It is a "best by" date.
I have eaten canned pinto beans that were 5 years past date with no problems.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> First of all, the date on the can/package is not an expiration date. It is a "best by" date.
> I have eaten canned pinto beans that were 5 years past date with no problems.


THANK YOU... I try to say this whenever expiration dates and canned food is discussed....


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Funny that we're talking about whether stale bread has gone bad. I would spread the mix out on a tray and check for any bugs. If you don't see any I am sure you are good to go with eating it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Discovered organic apple cider vinegar will start growing funny looking clumps of stuff in aout a year. Tastes funny too.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

We used the Jiffy corn muffin mix about a year past the best buy date. It wasn't as good as usual, okay but a little off--not as fresh tasting.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

We used a cake mix that was about a year out of date. The cake didn't rise as well as it should have but it was ok to eat.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Discovered organic apple cider vinegar will start growing funny looking clumps of stuff in aout a year. Tastes funny too.


I had the same clumps at the bottom of balsamic vinegar, too!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I had a bag of long grain rice - open bag - just sitting at a corner with other stuffs on the floor. I wasn't thinking prepping when I got it. 
It's been there for years (I can't even remember when), because I use Jasmine rice mostly. 
I checked it for bugs and tried it. Taste like the same to me. I bagged them. Imagine how long it will last if it were stored properly.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

just had box of hamburger helper 2013 the other day.. was yummy!


----------

